# Favorite blade for combat



## ppko (Nov 21, 2004)

I have started this thread in other areas just trying to get some more diverse oppinions.  In a combat situation if you could choose any brand of knife what would it be mine would be sog


----------



## Cruentus (Nov 21, 2004)

Depends on what you mean by "Combat."


----------



## ppko (Nov 21, 2004)

A street situation, a war situation, or a situation where you both have knives


----------



## TonyM. (Nov 21, 2004)

If I weren't too old for combat I.d carry a SOG dessert dagger. When I actually had to do that stuff I carried a Buck general with the handle friction taped and a Buck folding hunter with the back corner of the blade filed turning it into a flick knife.


----------



## Phil Elmore (Nov 21, 2004)

What do you mean by the "back corner" of the blade?  Do you mean you filed it so the blade came open more easily?  Did that affect the lock strength?


----------



## TonyM. (Nov 21, 2004)

If you ease the back corner of the top of the blade near the tang off just a little where it starts to catch the locking bar as it opens it will flick open and still fully lock. The trick is to just take enough off to clear the edge on the way by leaving enough to fully latch. Most of us used emory cloth rather than a file so we didn't take off too much. Most of us carried a flick knife like this with the sheath 100mph taped to one of our ankles under our cammies. Our purpose for this was to have a blade we could access with one hand and open with one hand that wouldn't be blasted out of its sheath on a 140 knot jump if we became a tow jumper and had to cut our static line.


----------



## Cruentus (Nov 21, 2004)

ppko said:
			
		

> A street situation, a war situation, or a situation where you both have knives



O.K...

Street: My EDC, which is the spyderco persian (folder).

Duel: Bagwell Bowie

Combat: Not sure yet. Sog does make a great knife. The guys I have trained like the Recon Tanto from Cold Steel because they have identical trainers, and it is fairly inexpensive. I like my traditional Marine Ka-bar, but I could use a better handle for combat, even though the handle is great for utility. I'll have to get back to you on this one...

Paul Janulis


----------



## Cruentus (Nov 21, 2004)

TonyM. said:
			
		

> If you ease the back corner of the top of the blade near the tang off just a little where it starts to catch the locking bar as it opens it will flick open and still fully lock. The trick is to just take enough off to clear the edge on the way by leaving enough to fully latch. Most of us used emory cloth rather than a file so we didn't take off too much. Most of us carried a flick knife like this with the sheath 100mph taped to one of our ankles under our cammies. Our purpose for this was to have a blade we could access with one hand and open with one hand that wouldn't be blasted out of its sheath on a 140 knot jump if we became a tow jumper and had to cut our static line.



Interesting.

What I like about my Persian is that I can open it faster then most people can their auto's or "flick" knives WITHOUT doing a kenetic opening. This is due to how well the knife personally fits my hand, and is also due to practice. So, I don't have to worry about flicking my knife accross the room on accident (a regular occurance w/ newbies to my EDC seminars) in an adrenaline dump.

That's just what works for me, however; milage will vary...


----------



## Cruentus (Nov 22, 2004)

O.K...thought about Combat as in 'war' more...

I'd have to say I'd have to say Bagwell bowie for that too, except the plainsman for the field; I'd bring the fortress or midnight to the duel...  

A close second or third might be Junglee Hattori Fighter, Cold Steel R1 Military Classic, Smatchet, or Sog Tigershark.


----------



## Satt (Nov 22, 2004)

I prefer them to be sharp. :jedi1:


----------



## TChase (Nov 22, 2004)

The Pick Tactical Fighter.


----------



## althaur (Nov 23, 2004)

ppko said:
			
		

> I have started this thread in other areas just trying to get some more diverse oppinions. In a combat situation if you could choose any brand of knife what would it be mine would be sog


The best knife in the world is whichever one is in your hand.  %-} 

That being said, I prefer, and usually carry Striders.  I always have a folder on me, sometimes two.  My fixed blade that goes on my battle-rattle is a Sibert though.  The thing cuts like an extension of my arm.  Beautiful to look at and a pleasure to use.  I also have a smaller fixed backup .  It is a Strider MV.  Kind of a modified persian balde with a trisula grind on the spine.  Thin, light and easily concealed.  

I think it's important to train with numerous styles of knives to get a feeling for them.  That being said, most knives all work the same way though.  The pointy end goes towards the bad guy.  :enguard:


----------



## KenpoTex (Nov 24, 2004)

althaur said:
			
		

> The best knife in the world is whichever one is in your hand.
> 
> I think it's important to train with numerous styles of knives to get a feeling for them.  That being said, most knives all work the same way though.  The pointy end goes towards the bad guy.  :enguard:


 Lol! well said.

At the moment my EDC's are a waved Spyderco Delica and an "old-style" Camillus CUDA.  For a knife on knife situation I'd probably go with either a Bagwell Hell's Belle, Cold Steel Laredo, or Cold Steel OSS.


----------



## still learning (Nov 26, 2004)

Hello, Favorite blade?  Don't own or have one for combat. When you read 
 "Blade" or "knife" magazines it shows so many beautiful knives for combat style of fighting. My guess it is a personal perfence. So many choices.

 I use several types and sizes for cutting fish and each has a purpose. the sharpest knives are the easiest to use. The bigger knives can cut us quickly. may not be strong blade if bent. 

  My favorite for combat?  Maybe one that can be thrown too?


----------



## dohap (Nov 28, 2004)

regular kitchen knife.
All over the world there were more succesfull attacks with this type of knife than with any other.
Correct me if I'm wrong :ultracool


----------

